# ITS THAT TIME OF YEAR



## Sowsage (Nov 8, 2019)

Its definitely that time of year around here for cold smoking. I stopped by an Aldi on the way home and picked up a few blocks to do tomorrow. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








About 12lb. Ill share more pics in process tomorrow.


----------



## xray (Nov 8, 2019)

Nice haul Sowsage, I probably did close to 30lbs so far.  You should be good if you don't have to share those 12lbs.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 8, 2019)

xray said:


> Nice haul Sowsage, I probably did close to 30lbs so far.  You should be good if you don't have to share those 12lbs.


Lol. Yea im going to do more. This stuff here will be given away as gifts around Christmas time. I learned that thae hard way when i first started doing cheese lol!


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 8, 2019)

I really need to get in gear and try my own cheese smoking.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 8, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> I really need to get in gear and try my own cheese smoking.


Have you cold soked much?


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 8, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> Have you cold soked much?


Never. Gotta give it a go. I do have an AMPS and a MES40 I never use that I could try it out in.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 8, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Never. Gotta give it a go. I do have an AMPS and a MES40 I never use that I could try it out in.


Yea give it a go! I love this time of year for cold smoking. All kinds of things you can do! We love to do hard boiled eggs and the make deviled eggs with them. The list of cold smoke items is long. !


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 9, 2019)

That ought to keep you in cheese for a while.
Today is the first cool 77 degrees day we have had this year.
I'm getting close to cheese & lox making season!!
Al


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 9, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> That ought to keep you in cheese for a while.
> Today is the first cool 77 degrees day we have had this year.
> I'm getting close to cheese & lox making season!!
> Al


Lox is one thing that is on my list of things to do. I've never done it and I've always wanted to give it a try.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 9, 2019)

looks like your going to have some good eats there, nice selection!  can't wait to it finished


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 9, 2019)

Lots of good stuff there!!!


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 10, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> looks like your going to have some good eats there, nice selection!  can't wait to it finished


Good eats for sure! Today is the day to smoke. Was planing on yesterday but the wife had to work and the kids kept me busy. On the bright side of that ,i did take them to the grocery and scored a bunch of baby backs and tenderloins buy one get on free! Lol!


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 10, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Lots of good stuff there!!!


Yes, we do a bunch every year and give out around christmas. Ill be doing another round after this one so we actually have some left this year! lol!


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 11, 2019)

Well i finally got them in e smoker yesterday about 3.5hr smoke. 
	

		
			
		

		
	















Put in the fridge last night. Ill vac pack everything after work tonight. Then we wait...and wait...the hardest part!


----------



## TacticalKarma (Dec 9, 2019)

Mmm, tastyyy...


----------



## zwiller (Dec 9, 2019)

Nice color!  I need to get a batch going.  Christmas is around the corner...


----------

